# فهرس: إله العهد القديم، إله الدماء؟



## Molka Molkan (22 مايو 2013)

إله العهد القديم، إله الدماء؟

+ إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله يجهل صنائع عباده؟*
 + إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله يميّز بين عبيده؟*
+ إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله محدود؟*
+ إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله متردد؟*
+ إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله شره؟*
+ إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله يستجيب لطلب اللّعنات؟*
+ إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله ضعيف البصر؟!*
+ إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله يغار من البشر؟!*
+ إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله يأكل ويشرب؟*
+ إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله يطلب ذبائح بشرية؟*
+ إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله يشارك في جريمة سرقة؟*
+ إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله يصارع عبيدهُ ويُهزَم؟*
+ إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله مُخادع؟*
+ إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله يُعَلِّم شعبه السلب والنهب؟*
+ إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله يُقسي قلوب البشر ليذلهم؟*
*+ *إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله منتقم جبار؟*
+ إله العقد القديم، *هل هو إله غيور؟*
+ إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله ظالم؟*
+ إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله جبار وقاس؟*
+ إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله يذل ويجرب عبيده؟*
+ إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله يطلب ذبائح بشرية؟*
+ إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله لا يعرف الرحمة ولا الرأفة؟*
+ إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله يشجع شعبه على الكذب؟*
+ إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله يباغت عبيده بأرواح شريرة؟*
+ إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله يعجز عن حماية أرواح أنبيائه من السحرة؟*
+ إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله عصبي سريع الغضب؟*
+ إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله يغوي البشر على فعل الشر؟*
+ إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله متناقض؟*
+ *كم عدد الشعب الذي أماته الرب؟*
+ إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله عنيف؟*
*+ *إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله يستجيب لطلب اللعنة والإنتقام؟*
*+ *إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله يسخدم روح كذب لتنفيذ مقاصده؟*
*+ *إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله يخلق الشر؟*
+ إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله يأمر الإنسان بأكل فضلات الإنسان؟*
+ إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله يأمر بشق بطون الحوامل؟*
+ إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله يصنع البلايا؟*
+ إله العهد القديم، *هل هو إله يبغض بعض الناس؟*
+ *هل إله العهد القديم عنصري؟*
+ من هو إله العهد القديم؟​


----------

